# Solicitor for Landlord



## TRS30 (8 Jan 2014)

Could anyone please recommend a good solicitor who can provide advice on correctly removing a tenant who is in rent arrears? 

There are a few complexities so want to make sure it is done correctly. 

I'm not looking for free legal advice on here (would be great if someone qualified wants to) am willing to pay for a consultation. 

Thanks.


----------



## TRS30 (9 Jan 2014)

Has anyone used or heard of Hays Solicitors? 

Thanks.


----------



## mf1 (9 Jan 2014)

What county? Hays? Hayes? Michael Hayes? Hayes McGrath? 

mf


----------



## TRS30 (9 Jan 2014)

mf1 said:


> What county? Hays? Hayes? Michael Hayes? Hayes McGrath?
> 
> mf



Apologies

Meant this Hayes

http://www.hayes-solicitors.ie/propertynews.htm


----------



## mf1 (9 Jan 2014)

Hayes Solicitors are well known and, in my opinion, well regarded. But they don't come cheap!

mf


----------



## TRS30 (9 Jan 2014)

mf1 said:


> Hayes Solicitors are well known and, in my opinion, well regarded. But they don't come cheap!
> 
> mf



Thanks. 

How much is a consultation likely to cost for the situation I have outlined? 

I would just like to have a rough idea before I call them.


----------



## mf1 (9 Jan 2014)

You'll need to ask them how much. 

mf


----------



## TRS30 (10 Jan 2014)

mf1 said:


> You'll need to ask them how much.
> 
> mf



€300 for an hours consultation.


----------



## serotoninsid (18 Jan 2014)

TRS30 said:


> €300 for an hours consultation.


Weren't the troika pushing for an overhaul of legal services and legal services regulation? Ah, of course, that was before they left


----------



## robert 200 (18 Jan 2014)

Can u use the PRTB?  Thats what we are paying for . Their site will tell you what notice to give


----------



## TRS30 (19 Jan 2014)

robert 200 said:


> Can u use the PRTB?  Thats what we are paying for . Their site will tell you what notice to give



Are a few particular issues so meeting local solicitor tomorrow. €125 for hour consultation.


----------



## Bronte (20 Jan 2014)

TRS30 said:


> Are a few particular issues so meeting local solicitor tomorrow. €125 for hour consultation.


 
What are the issues, there are landlords on AAM that might be able to help you. I'd be amazed that going legal would justifiy the costs of pursuing a tenant that way, maybe if it's a commercial case. There are clear rules now on the PRTB website etc.


----------



## TRS30 (20 Jan 2014)

Bronte said:


> What are the issues, there are landlords on AAM that might be able to help you. I'd be amazed that going legal would justifiy the costs of pursuing a tenant that way, maybe if it's a commercial case. There are clear rules now on the PRTB website etc.



Sorry I probably wasn't clear. I am meeting solicitor for a consultation before I start the eviction process as per the PRTB guidelines. 

I am really hoping it doesn't go legal however I want to make sure I have everything done correctly in case in ends up in PRTB case.


----------



## Bronte (20 Jan 2014)

Well I don't think you need a solicitor to get things right, as long as you follow the PRTB rules and do the notices correctly there shouldn't be an issue.  You might though have an issue getting the tenant to actually leave.  

Have a look at IPOA website, PRTB website and the Irish landlords website.


----------



## TRS30 (21 Jan 2014)

Bronte said:


> Well I don't think you need a solicitor to get things right, as long as you follow the PRTB rules and do the notices correctly there shouldn't be an issue.  You might though have an issue getting the tenant to actually leave.
> 
> Have a look at IPOA website, PRTB website and the Irish landlords website.



Thanks. 

First notice is being served later today so will see how it pans outs.


----------



## Bronte (21 Jan 2014)

I also advise you to make a complaint to the PRTB, you want to be the first one in there.  There is a small fee I believe.  Are you out much rent?  Have they done damage, take pictures etc.  Do everything by the book, keep records, registered post, texts etc.


----------



## TRS30 (21 Jan 2014)

Bronte said:


> I also advise you to make a complaint to the PRTB, you want to be the first one in there.  There is a small fee I believe.  Are you out much rent?  Have they done damage, take pictures etc.  Do everything by the book, keep records, registered post, texts etc.



I am going to wait to see if they are willing to pay the rent due before making a claim to the PRTB. Roughly €1,500. 

I am also sending them (hand delivered to letterbox) a written 7 days notice to inspect the property.


----------

